# Pen Driver Roto se Arregla a Golpes



## eibsoft (Feb 27, 2006)

Hola a todos:

quizás se pregunte que es esto... bueno muy sencillo hace unos dias me trajeron un pen drive que estaba roto y guiándome por el poster de un colega aquí busque posibles averías en componente pero no encontré nada, el problema de este pen drive radica en el cristal de 12Mhz que tiene que esta roto, la causa me imagino que sea un golpe a causa de una caida, la cosa es que el pen drive solo funciona cuando le damos unos golpecitos y este oscila en la frecuencia adecuada... 

para los mas pillos no hay falsos contactos en ninguno de los componente del pendriver todo esta ok...

bueno se preguntar porque publico esto... simplemente para saber si mi teoria esta herrada, y los pendrivers no deben caerse ni darles golpes sobre lo fuerte....

Saludos Enrique....


----------



## caliche (Feb 28, 2006)

Hola,

Creo que el problema de muchos de los usuarios de estos dispositivos es que al ver la similitud de ellos con un llavero, lo tratan como tal. Es por eso que dia a dia mas personas entrar al foro y preguntan lo mismo: Mi pendrive no me funciona, que hago?, y el remedio es simple: trate la memoria con cuidado, hasta la mas fina cede ante los golpes.

Saludos.


----------



## steve67890 (Abr 18, 2006)

Hola, a mi me paso algo similar, le di un golpe sin querer y desde ese momento no enciende la luz ni es reconocido, lo abri y todos sus componentes estan aparentemente bien, alguien podria darme alguna pista..

Gracias


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 18, 2006)

Cambiale el cristal y a otra cosa...


----------

